# HR10-250 sever error message



## robertr2112 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a 4 year old HR10-250 that has been working great. Well, on Saturday it suddenly started continuously rebooting itself and it just shows a message that says
" Sever error. Do not unplug or disconnect the satellite for 3 hours while the receiver attempts to fix itself. If the receiver does not reboot after 3 hours call customer care."

Anyone have any insights? I can hear the hard drive starting up but I'm suspecting that might be the problem.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

robertr2112 said:


> I have a 4 year old HR10-250 that has been working great. Well, on Saturday it suddenly started continuously rebooting itself and it just shows a message that says
> " Sever error. Do not unplug or disconnect the satellite for 3 hours while the receiver attempts to fix itself. If the receiver does not reboot after 3 hours call customer care."
> 
> Anyone have any insights? I can hear the hard drive starting up but I'm suspecting that might be the problem.


I have an old one, went to re activate it and it said the same thng, so I threw it back in storage.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Bad disk.

I had one that did this, pulled the disk and checked it using the Manf. diagnostic disk, came up with Smart errors. I tried copying the disk to a new one but there was a minuscule size difference so it did not work. Ended up wiping the new(er) drive I was trying to use and just putting new software on it. Later I did run the disk repair option on the defective disk and the software claims to have fixed the problems, but by that time I had the new disk in the unit and it was all buttoned up so I never bothered to see if it actually worked.

There are several sources for software out there. You can buy it, or you can dig deep on Google and get it free as I did.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The "Severe Error" message means that the Tivo is trying to repair its hard drive. Be patient. If the process doesn't seem to be going anywhere after 8 hours, then try rebooting the Tivo again. But even if the Tivo is able to "fix" itself, odds are that the drive won't last too much longer. Time to replace/upgrade your Tivo's hard drive. Check out these resources if you want to do-it-yourself ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Aside from attempting to fix/replace the drive yourself, if you have the protection plan you may want to call DIRECTV to have the HR10 replaced win an HR2x. It's a different interface than TiVo but you will have access to more HD channels.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

The GSOD (Green Screen of Death) is usually a result of corrupt software on the hard drive. The Tivo OS goes into a self-repair mode to recover the lost data (aka the GSOD). The most likely culprit is a bad hard drive or one that is pending failure. Many times this occurs after taking a software update because the Tivo has two pairs of partitions used for the active/inactive kernel and OS. A software update is installed on the inactive partition set and then the bootpage is flipped to boot into the new software. If the portion of the disk containing the inactive partitions has bad clusters or other surface defects then you'll get the GSOD when the Tivo attempts to boot with the new software. Sometimes the Tivo can recover but more likely you may have to run a diagnostic or other utility that can remap the bad clusters. If the drive is failing then your only recourse will be to replace the drive. If you catch it early enough you may be able to recover the original image and recordings but if the software is corrupt and cannot recover from the GSOD then you're only copying a bad image and are pretty much screwed.


----------

